# Lois' puppies at 3 days old



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I had some request for pics, so here are a few! 

They are now 3 days old and doing great. Lois is a great mom and loves her puppies, I'm so happy about that! She is taking very good care of them. 

Pups are out of
Ch. Delcost Armani by Marc (Armani) x Ch. Bellarata's I Want To Believe (Lois) 
If you'd like to see their pedigree, can find that here
WebGeneal 4.7.7 (2010.08.08)

They have a lot of relatives on SM!














































I mentioned in another thread that Marina has been working on Glee names for these pups and so far, only the girl is named. She is Rachel because she is already complete and utter drama queen (Glee fans will get it, LOL) Hoping at least one of these pups turns out to be really nice show quality! 

I just love puppies. :wub: It's the whelping part i can do without though!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

:wub::wub::wub: How adorable!! I love puppies too!! Rachael is
a beautiful name.:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Stacy -- they're just gorgeous. I think you'll have 3 little special ones. Then you'll have a hard decision to make. So glad that all are doing well including Mom Lois.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Adorable, precious, and sweet!:wub: I am glad to here that their mommy is doing well, too. Gee, you are on the west coast and I am on the east coast. I have made the drive there and back and it was fun, but a long way. I don't believe in putting baby fluffs on airplanes so guess you'll have to bring "my puppy" here. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmileyYou know I'm just kidding with you, right?) It's true about the airplane though.... 

Love the pics and thanks for sharing. :chili:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

So adorable! I love puppies!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

They're gorgeous!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

What is not to love about a puppy----wish I could be there to enjoy them! Please post weights at birth! I love as much detail as you can give. Sending kisses to the babies.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Can't get enough of looking at them. Keep sending the pictures.. Not only is Chachi related to them but Katie and Chloe are too. We're all related, we'll be over for Xmas dinner:HistericalSmiley:

Hugs and kisses to those little ones and the little momma too:wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Ohhhhh Stacy :wub::wub: I've never seen puppies that young in real life so I'm loving those photos and feeling like I'm "virtually" there.  They're so precious.(though my son did walk by my computer and thought I was looking at little rodents:w00t::w00t. I really hope they are show material but what really matters is they're all healthy. And I'm thrilled that Lois is being a good mom and feeling well after her c-section.:thumbsup:


----------



## donnanj (Aug 19, 2010)

How cute!! makes me want another one!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:wub: oh my they are so tiny, I look at Matilda and wish I could have seen her at that age, Stacy thank you for shraing the babies with us


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

The pics are sooooo cute!! I couldn't resist cropping and framing one ... ♥ ♥ ♥


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Love the Glee themed names...Stacy congrats...they are just gorgeous...

You are lucky we aren't closer...I would be knocking on your door to visit and set eyes on puppies that young...what a treat to still share in their miracle as we enjoy your pics...


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I love those babies!! :chili::chili::chili: They are really special little pink and white sauages. :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Beautiful pups! I can't wait to see them grow. :wub:


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

How precious! :wub: How's mommy doing?


----------



## sones (Jul 13, 2010)

I love the fact that you're using glee names!! It's my favorite show! They look beautiful


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:wub: :wub: :wub: So so nice looking and I love the sunlight on them. Congratulations and I hope you do have your show boy in there!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Oh my Stacy....I can't believe how precious they are. Thanks for sharing and keep the pics coming. I have puppy fever bad.


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Oh Stacey, they are just as cute as can be. It just makes my heart melt.


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Oh how cute all fuzzy white and pink. They are adorable, and Rachel is perfect. It means a Ewe which is a sheep and they are white as well. Ahhhhh but its after rachel on glee.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Ohhhh....I :heart: them!!! Love the Rachel! But I can't believe that Marina hasn't named one of those boys Artie! LOL!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Oh My!!! they look so precious <3 big congratulations to you, Stacy, and family (including Lois) ^_^ 

hugs
Kat


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

First congrats to these adorable puppies, Stacy and of course to Lois! I'm so happy to see them healthy!

They are all soooooooooooo cute, want to come over to cuddle!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

bellaratamaltese said:


> I had some request for pics, so here are a few!
> 
> They are now 3 days old and doing great. Lois is a great mom and loves her puppies, I'm so happy about that! She is taking very good care of them.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Stacy and Marina!!!! LOVELY babies, I hope they all turn out gorgeous!!!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

They are adorable!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

So cute .


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

They look like little angels!! :wub:


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

Wow - congratulations on the puppies! 

I remember looking at photos of baby Lois - oh how time flies!

Luna sends kisses!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh Stacy, how can you stand it, there are sooooooooooooooo adorable!!!!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

How exciting!!! Congratulations to all of you, they are so precious
:wub::wub::wub:.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Soooooo sweet! The babies are just darling! :wub::wub::wub:


----------

